

Show HN: Nudge Analytics - bwagy
http://giveitanudge.com

======
bwagy
We have launched a native ad diagnostic that lets you see how a piece of
content (typically paid) has performed.

What we do that is different in this is estimate the earned media impressions
based on our own network wide dataset. It's a great way to compare the
relative performance of a couple of pieces of content. Ideally yours versus a
competitors :)

Whack in a few pieces of content to see how it performed - we have a couple of
examples there.

Over time we'll roll out more data as we can.

